# Meet Koshka, my new grey kitty



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

I love her colors so much... Also her personality. Been trying to teach her not to bite/scratch, though! Thank you for viewing!


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

has the same regal look that our silvie cat had (she ruled the other cats) does she chirp and chatter?


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

She "talks" a lot more than my other cats... *lol* I haven't heard her chirp just yet, but she's not been here for too long


----------



## Joe711 (Jan 4, 2013)

SO SO BEAUTIFUL :O <3 <3 <3 could she be a Russian Blue? Or a Blue domestic Shorthair?


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh, she's rescued, so I wouldn't know. Her brother was just like her, though. Thank you! She's a love!


----------



## VivaLaCats (May 14, 2014)

So gorgeous! I love little "Smokeys" like her. Her face is so cute!


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you for the sweet comments! Me too, she has such a nice fur, she's really, really soft!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Sunny, Koshka is a Little Beauty!


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you! She's very lovable


----------



## 0ozma (Sep 22, 2012)

Aw she is very beautiful


----------



## MsPepper (Mar 26, 2014)

Gorgeous cat


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you so much! I noticed she was scratching and biting when I was wearing a bracelet or something, so I guess she's just being playful  she has really sharp teeth though!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a sweet looking kitty!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow her coat just looks so plush and velvety! She also looks pretty young? Either that or she's a tiny kitty.  SO sweet!


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Yes, she's very young, she's 3 months old, perhaps? Not sure, but she has a really silky, plush coat. Here's a picture of her brother. I fostered him until they found him a home. He was darker than her, though.










He's the one on the left, he was adopted right away ^_^


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh they're sooo cute! Congratulations on doing a great fostering job!

Now that makes me wonder...did you intend to keep Opal from the beginning, or is this a case of foster "failure"?


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Aww she is sooo cute~! Wish they could have stayed together xD they look so good together

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks! I know, I wish I could have kept both but I already had two cats and hubby wasn't on board. They brought them to me and I fell in love with her... I guess if I would have had to foster them both, I'd have foster failed 100% because she's just what I always wanted LOL Her brother, Kosmos, went to a loving home as well ^_^


----------



## gizmothecat (Jun 26, 2013)

stunning!!!!


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm glad he found a loving home too ^_^ and she has definitly found a loving home~ yay for both of them 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Aww thanks we're so happy ^_^


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

A very pretty girl and her colour is lovely


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

Gorgeous. All these gray kitties remind me of my dearly departed, 23 year old, Wally.
Such a face!!

how did you decide her name? and your Avatar...is that your other kitty. Also very pretty!


----------



## SunnyValentine (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi! Thanks for the lovely comments! 

I'm sure your Wally was a beauty. Do you have a picture? I chose her name because my husband said she looked like a Blue Russian so I chose a Russian name (Koshka means kitty in Russian) ^_^

These are Mila, the siamese and Ricky, the tabby, my other kitties. They are older now.


----------



## BrittyBear (Feb 4, 2014)

Ohhh they are adorable! Mila is soooo cute! I love siamese!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

